# How to change color on part of wall.



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just cut it off above where the Coffee sign is. I've done lots of jobs like yours where the customer wants a different color in the living room and a wall goes on into the kitchen or dining room. I would mask a line or draw a plumb line in that corner to the right of the white door and change colors there. It's dark there and I doubt too many people who come to your home would even notice that there are 2 different colors there.


----------



## sethg1981 (Nov 19, 2016)

Do you mean just tape a line and do a new color on the corner where I did the yellow line or farther back in the middle at the red line?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Either area would be fine. I would lean more towards the red line where it won't be noticeable from the kitchen.


----------

